# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle تحديثات :  BST Dongle Released V3.07.00 - Discussion Here

## mohamed73

*BST Dongle Released V3.07.00 - Discussion Here*      Release Date: 13/12/2013 
V3.07.00
--------- Added: > First in World SM-N900 Remove Samsung Account Lock (Disable Reactivation Lock)
> First in World GT-I9150 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World GT-I9152 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World GT-I9080 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World GT-I9080L Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World GT-S7560 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/NVM/*HW
> First in World GT-S7560M Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/NVM/*HW
> First in World GT-I9505G Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/NVM/*HW
> First in World GT-I9506 Flash/*ScreenLock
> First in World GT-I9507 Flash/*ScreenLock
> First in World GT-N5105 Flash/*ScreenLock
> First in World GT-S6313 Flash/*ScreenLock
> First in World GT-S6313T Flash/*ScreenLock
> First in World SCH-P709 Flash/*ScreenLock
> First in World SCL21 Flash/*ScreenLock
> First in World GT-P5200 *ScreenLock
> First in World GT-P5210 *ScreenLock
> First in World GT-P5220 *ScreenLock   Information:
* Remove Samsung Account Lock (Disable Reactivation Lock) have to  download the necessary files from the server when you first time  operation, confirm computer is connected to the Internet please.  
Official Mirrors:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
GsmBest Team
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

